

Ask HN: A good way to learn the Twitter API? - dtap
http://www.amazon.com/Twitter-API-Running-Learn-Applications/dp/0596154615
I am looking to get my feet wet with the Twitter API and am wondering if more experience coders recommend a book such as this. (Or perhaps another) I know the best way to learn is to build but I am looking for a reference guide.
======
justin
I just wrote integrations with the Twitter API, Facebook Connect, and
Myspace's REST API. Twitter was by far the easiest, and is dead simple. Save
your money and just read the API doc, and then use one of the many libraries
someone else already wrote.

------
hopeless
I played around with the Twitter API yesterday for the first time and running
HTTP REST requests via curl (install it with Cygwin on windows) was invaluable
to tracking down some problems and figuring out the expected results

------
khangtoh
The best way in my opinion to learn Twitter API is to get involved by reading
the API wiki ( <http://apiwiki.twitter.com/> ), join the google group for
Twitter API.

~~~
thwarted
I've had to deal with the twitter API twice, and both times a good way was to
read their API docs. It takes maybe 20 minutes to read the whole thing and
wrap your head around it. It's like not you're implementing NFS, the X
protocol, or interfacing with an XMPP server.

------
rscott
Not sure how good your feedback is going to be here, it doesn't look like that
comes out until April 2009. Kind of confusing considering it says Buy Now
though...

------
siong1987
there is many wrappers for Twitter APIs for differenet languages. I am sure
that you can find a wrapper for your favorite language.

Save your money.

